# Soundproofing wall



## Galaman (Jan 6, 2013)

hey guys,
looking for soundproofing methods of party wall including rim joists in semi detached house. All three floors are bare wood studs. 
thank you


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Roxul insulation fire and sound also sound bar double 5/8" .... Get some sound proofing drywall .... Those are for sure ways that have worked for me


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.soundproofingcompany.com/

Message Ted White, he's a member on here.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

There's a product called peacemaker it a rubber roll product 2'-25' put it on the wall before rock we use it in home theaters a lot works well but not cheap


----------

